

Obama: If you can’t trust government, we’re going to have some problems - gridscomputing
http://washingtonexaminer.com/obama-if-you-cant-trust-government-were-going-to-have-some-problems/article/2531400

======
chrisbennet
Our government has IMO, proven itself to be poor stewards of the trust we
placed in them. Only transparency and a long record of "doing the right thing
when no one is watching" is going to restore the trust they seek.

------
Millennium
Trust is a two-way street. A government unwilling to trust its people is
unworthy of being trusted by its people.

